# Cali Peeps. Road trip with parts in hand for sale.



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I am picking up My C/F pieces for my 200sx. 

I will have a SKZ Fiberglass hood
Skz Fiberglass fenders
and skz C/F side skirts

I also have many parts at home that I can bring down. I will be in the oc dana point area on the week of the 20th. If any one wants these parts or any other hit me up. reasonable offers and save on shipping. Plus see the specV powered 200sx. Mabey even let you in for a ride

Thanks Mike
425-463-8898


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I am picking up My C/F pieces for my 200sx.
> 
> I will have a SKZ Fiberglass hood
> Skz Fiberglass fenders
> ...


Dam Im like 2 months late.


----------

